# Maltese bread - Hobz / Ftira



## lisavye (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi everyone
I could live on the Maltese Ftira (smoothered in olive oil and containing tuna, tomatoes, salad,....mmmm dribbling on keyboard now!! :blush - but every recipe that I have tried doesn't resemble the Hobz at all!!!

I've tried searching the internet to see if there are any shops that I could purchase it from - either local or via internet - but can't find any....... so I was wondering if anyone would be able to suggest a bread/roll that is very similar to this and can be purchased?

I know it's got a sourbread (?) dough - but my cooking skills are not great at the best of times.

any help is much appreicated.

thanks
lisa :crazy:


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Hobz is made with a less-refined white flour, according to my rellies on the islands. None of them make their own, they all buy it in - some say it's HOW it's baked that is the secret.

I know what you mean..... I LOVE it!


----------



## philomela (Sep 3, 2009)

Like Lisa, I would like to know where I can buy genuine Maltese bread (hobz). I can taste it in my mouth but I haven't eaten any for over 50 years, please can anyone help. There is no other bread like it in theworld.

Philomela


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

There appear to be quite a few Hobz Malti recipes according to a quick google search.
Here's a link to one:
Recipe: Maltese Bread (Hobz Malti)


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Hey good link Ishbel thanks. Been wondering how to get a sour dough culture started. No wonder tho why people buy it but don't make it - sounds like a lot of work.


----------



## chalkdust (Feb 18, 2009)

what kind of flour should be used


----------

